# Ferrari F355GTB



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Todays detail for Bryan and I was a Ferrari F355 GTB, owned by Jim (Renmure from this forum). Bryan had been delayed on his return from a trip to Irmscher in Germany so I headed up to Jim's early to get started, arriving just before 9am. A cup of coffee and a run through of the plan for the day and it was out to get started at the back of 9am. 

A quick look around the car in the garage revealed it was in excellent condition and only moderate swirls on the car. It was driven out of the garage (the V8 sounds amazing) ready to be washed...

First off the wheels were washed with Meguiars #36 Wheel Cleaner and a Swissol Wheel Brush, then foamed along with the arches using Meguiars Hyper Wash. The wheels were later sealed with Smartwax Rim Wax and tyres treated with Swissvax Pneu. Arches were treated to Meguiars All Seasons Dressing.

With the arches cleaned out, it was time to start on the bodywork which was first foamed using the Gilmour and Meguiars Hyper Wash, then rinsed and washed using the two bucket method and a lambswool mitt with Meguiars Shampoo Plus, rinsed and dried with Last Touch. The car was then rollowed back into the garage to be clayed with Sonus Ultrafine Green Clay.

Once clayed, the car was ready for machine polishing. The 355 was the last car to be hand painted by Ferrari I believe, and this shows with thick paint readings (mostly >400um) across the car, plenty of paint considering the inside door reading was 140um, but much care was taken as areas had also bgeen resprayed in the past so paint may behanve differently. Starting with the bonnet which initally shows light to medium swirls...



Stepping up the pad and polish combo until suitable correction was established. This ended up being Menzerna PO85RD3.01 Intensive Polish on a Meguiars W8006 Polishing pad. Spread at 600rpm, two passes at 1200rpm, eight to twelve passes at 1500 - 1800rpm, two passes at 1200rpm, two passes at 900rpm did the trick:





Onto the front wing and the swilrs were a little more severe...



Here, two hits of Intensive Polish was required to get hte finish fully defect free...



This method was used rounf the whole car, one or two sets depending on the severity of the marring existing. On some areas of deeper scratches, one or two sets of Menzerna Power Gloss was used to remove the deep marks where it was deemed safe to do so. PG was used as follows on a Meguiars W7006 cutting pad: Spread at 600rpm, two passes at 1200rpm, five passes at 1800rpm, spritz, repeat, spritz, repeat, finish with two passes at 900rpm. This brought the PG finish up LSP ready but it was followed withb Intensive Polish just to get a little more clarity.

A 50/50 shot during the polishing process - rear wing done, rear pillar not:



Bryan, meanwhile, was cutting in the many complex areas by PC using two or three sets of Intensive Polish on a Sonus SFX-2 spot pad to remove the marring. As time was ticking on, we decided to stop briefly after the front of the car was done to a finish to get some pics of the finish on natural light. After testing on a spare panel the colour of the car, the choice of LSP was chosen to be Swissvax Cleaner Fluid followed by Swissvax Best of Show wax for the wettness and depth is gave to the red. (This was compared against Zymol Ital and Victoria Concours). So, the CF was applied by hand to the car using the fionishing side of a Sonus German Applicator pad and the Best of Show wax applied directly by hand... The car was then rolled out for some natural light shots of the completed finish:













Then back into the garage to complete the detail. Plastics and rubbers were treated to Meguiars #38 Tyre and Trim Dressing Gel, glass was cleaned with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid. And then a final wipe down with Swissvax Quick Finish... Alas by the time the car was complete, it was 11pm! Machining took a very long time as we were keen to remove the deeper marring where it existed as the aint allowed us to do so. So, indoor garage shots only for completed pics I'm afriad...











Many thanks to Jim (and Wendy) for the great hospitality throughout the day - continuous stream of coffee and kit kats, pizza and cheese toasties! :thumb: Jim has taken several pics from the day - action shots of the detail, so we will see more pics from this detail soon.


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

Awesome car and a great detail Dave 

Well done on that - I want a 355


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

dave - what a good write up and some great work fella. nice car too!


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Looking awsome Dave!! got to love the 355's, look the dogs, shame about the steering wheel tho1!!lol:lol: Great finish tho!!!:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

First class job from the pair of you as usual.....and in beautiful surroundings too. :thumb:


----------



## ayr320cdmsport04 (Apr 17, 2006)

:thumb: Gr8 job lads! beautiful car and lovely garage backdrops with the saltire,rampant lion and black stallion!! Lol:lol:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Thee 355 is my favourite Fezza and the finish you have achieved looks fantastic 

Another top detail from the Krankies :thumb:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

wow thats just lovely, superb work as always


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Looks cracking,nice work:thumb:


----------



## Robbieben (Feb 19, 2006)

Stunning, lovely car and an excellent bit of correction. The results speak for themselves


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

great work and great car! pleasure to read


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Another stunning result from the Krankies. The 355 being one of my favourite cars of all time, I'm not jealous, ok yes I am:thumb: 

Great write up Dave, you went about the detail in a true professional methodical manner. Hats off to you both.

oh and its always nice to have a steady stream refreshments, the owners look after you well.:thumb: 

Ant


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

another Krankies special


----------



## burns863 (Jul 7, 2006)

Well done Krankies, amazing job (as usual :thumb: ). Love the 355! Must have been god knowing how much paint you had left enabling you to remove the deeper marring... satisfying! 

Great work lads :wave:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Awesome!!


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

excellant work and write up again, well done chaps


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

OOH = Very nice results as always, got to love the 355 :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

lovely job chaps, impressive finish


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Great work again lads, hopefully I will see the results in the flesh at Knockhill On Sunday !!!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Stunning car and work, the red looks so wet


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice work indeed lads - I really oughtta give BOS another chance :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking write up and detail Dave


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Not too shabby at all - great stuff :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

What a fantastic finish lads, nice glossy wet finish from the BOS, the pneu is looking rather nice on the rubber too.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Very Impressive :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice work guys! Car looks so fresh


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

TUBS said:


> hopefully I will see the results in the flesh at Knockhill On Sunday !!!


You won't Martin as it's the Exige that'll be there :thumb:

Just to reiterate what Dave said........the car was a pleasure to detail and the both Jim & Wendy the perfect hosts :thumb: ..........especially when taking account of the fact I turned up 4 hours late (unavoidable unfortunatly) and that meant a VERY late finish.

Bryan


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Looking great, top work from the two of you.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice job there mate and good write up.


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

beautiful as usual!!


----------



## ninjaguppy (Apr 17, 2007)

my fave fezza that one. and affordable these days....


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

dont apologise about the shots taken inside as they are really good.


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Gorgeous result, well done again guys.


----------



## Renmure (Jan 18, 2007)

Well... what can I say!!??! They turned up, eat me out of house and home, spent 20 minutes with Brillo Pad and some scouring poweder then they went away and left me with what they said was a 'detailing kit' so I could do it myself next time!! 










Ok.. a bit of an exageration there. Dave started at 9am with some paint readings and a good look around the car to see what bits would need special attention later then gave it a good wash.

























Then Dave and Bryan started attacking the bodywork with what appeared to be the a mixture of the contents of B&Q hardware department and Boots the Chemist cosmetic department.


























They kept checking and re-checking parts and going back over things till they were happy:










Bryan and I (ok.. Bryan showed me what do do) polished a spare rear panel I had so that we could apply different waxes and choose between them










Then, after we established that I couldnt tell Car Wax from Frying Oil... we decided to go for the one in the black tin and Dave put it on with his hands (which was a bit of a shock)


















After the front was done and dusted the car went outside for some pics and an inspection to make sure it was looking good..


















Then... Bryan did lots of detaily stuff on all the little detaily bits around the engine cover 









Then ... it was all over.. A nice shiney car.










I waved Bryan and Dave goodble at 11.15pm so all in all it was 24 man-hours of work went into the detail and thats not including my 4 mins using the PC or my tentitive attempts at using Clay. Obviously I was impressed with the end results and fully enjoyed the day. I also learned lots from both Dave and Bryan. Thanks guys :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

ps. It was still shiney in the morning  









Jim


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent pics of the car Jim, and thanks for taking the time to write the detail up from your perspective as well! :thumb: Glad you are happy with the finished result!


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice to read it from the owners point of view and for him to thank you both in public. Excellent job Dave & Bryan, [As always] well done all round. :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one guys,

Looks like a great day and a great detail


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

gorgeous car mate


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

some cracking pics there to compliment a cracking job :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great to hear the owner experience too, and with some interesting photos :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

awesome work chaps!:thumb: 

the pics inside look superb with the halogens in the background


----------



## drnh (Jun 2, 2006)

Now THATS how a Ferrari should look!!! RED RED RED

Mint job there uncle Dave 

Daz


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

top work as always:thumb: what a car and in the right colour too IMO


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Excellent job there guys ...well done to you both.
Scud

P.s Have you wired you PC straight to a 110v extension lead ?


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Just lovely! 

Well done Dave and Bri :thumb:


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmm niiiiiiiiiiiiice !!! two write ups for the price of one, a pleasure to read !!!! thanks :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Cracking job as always :thumb:


----------



## Versoman (Jan 6, 2006)

stunning results as always guys:thumb: 

renmure hope your going to still take it out and spank it as i remember reading you would not want to drive it if it looked that good

great write up from all concerned


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Scud said:


> P.s Have you wired you PC straight to a 110v extension lead ?


No Scud just wired the extension straight into the the PC it just makes it easier working round the car :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

blr123 said:


> No Scud just wired the extension straight into the the PC it just makes it easier working round the car :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


Lol....thats what i said Bryan :lol:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

As usual a great detail and a great read, always enjoy seeing your work.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Scud said:


> Lol....thats what i said Bryan :lol:


 so it was........it's been a long week eh 

Bryan


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

blr123 said:


> so it was........it's been a long week eh
> 
> Bryan


 :thumb:


----------



## ToLearn (Jan 6, 2007)

Great detail :thumb: 

and i love that last pic of car in front of the house


----------



## steverashi (Mar 7, 2007)

That looks fantastic


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Lovely car, lovely finish great job guys!


----------

